# Asustor eine Alternative zu Qnap/Synology?



## MountyMAX (3. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein NAS für Raid 5 zulegen, eigendlich sollte es das Synology DS916+ werden, nur bin ich jetzt noch auf Asustor gestoßen, welche ähnlich viel kosten, aber mehr bieten. In meinem Fall das Asustor AS6204T (4gb Ram statt 2 (und im Gegensatz zum 916+ auch aufrüstbar), 4 ip cam Lizenzen statt 2, hdmi, Fernbedienung)

Da Asustor wie der Name schon sagt eine Tochter von Asus ist, sollte es nicht so schlecht sein, nutzt jemand asustor und wenn ja, wie zufrieden seid ihr? Laufen die Apps stabil?


----------



## MountyMAX (28. Oktober 2016)

Ein kurzes Feedback mal von mir: Ich habe mir das ASUSTOR AS6204T geholt, Amazon hatte den Preis für ca. 30 min auf 480 EUR gesenkt (statt 529).

Ich habe dieses mit 4x 5 TB im Raid 5 bestückt, nach der "Grundinitialisierung" (dauerte ca. 10h, wo der Datentransfer recht langsam  (60 MB/s) ist)) habe ich eine dauerhafte Schreibleistung (über mehrere Stunden, es wurden mehrere TB kopiert) von 109 MB/s (Samba d.h. "normal" über Windows Explorer).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperatur der HDDs werden auf ca. 54°C (innere, die äußern sind kühler) gehalten, wenn der Lüfter auf Auto steht ist er in der Regel nicht hörbar ... die Festplatten leider schon.
Wenn man den Lüfter auf Maximum stellt, gehen die Temps auf teilweise unter 30°C aber der Lüfter ist auch deutlich hörbar.

Zu den Apps: es gibt wirklich sehr viele, gefühlt mehr als bei Synology, so das man für ein "Thema" oft mehrere zur Auswahl hat,  1-2 von ASUSTOR und 1-3 von Drittanbietern. Die Beschreibung der Apps im "Stroe" sind zwar englisch, aber die Apps selber deutsch.

Ich finde die Oberfläche, wenn man nicht jeden Tag auf dem NAS irgendwas einstellen muss, etwas besser als bei Synology. Während ich bei Synology immer erst wieder überlegen muss oder zum Teil Google bemühen um bestimmte Dinge zu finden, war es bei ASUSTOR durch simple Logik leichter zu finden.

Die gesamte Bedienung geht dank der doch recht potenten Hardware sehr schnell, was nicht so toll ist, man muss für den vollen Funktionsumfang des "eingebauten Explorers"  Java (igitt) aktivieren, allerdings habe ich diesen bisher kaum gebraucht und auch ohne Java konnte hat der Umfang für mich gereicht. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, die doch recht kurze List von unterstützen (zum Teil veralteten) IP Kameras, d.h. man muss beim Kauf von Cams auf eine ONVIF Untersützung achten (dafür sind halt 4 Kameras inkl. statt 2).

Die Virtualisierung habe ich nur kurz ausprobiert, funktionierte aber recht gut, VirtualBox "App" installieren und danach mit der normalen Remotedesktopverbindung von Windows in den zuvor erstellten Container einloggen.
Im Moment reichen mir die 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher aus, wenn ich aber stärker mit der VM arbeiten will/werde ist es gut zu wissen, dass man im Gegensatz zu Synology (bei der aktuellen 916+ nicht aufrüstbar) den RAM auf 16 GB aufstocken kann.


Zu Qnap kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich damit bisher noch nichts zu tun hatte.


----------



## chaotium (29. Oktober 2016)

Die DS916+, dort kann man auch den Speicher aufrüsten


----------



## MountyMAX (29. Oktober 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die DS916+, dort kann man auch den Speicher aufrüsten



Ok, nur weil halt selbst auf der Synology Website keine Upgradeoption dabei steht, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Diskstations, somit bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der RAM verlötet wurde.
Nunja, so kann man auch potentielle Kunden zur Konkurrenz treiben ...

(siehe z.B. hier: Produkte vergleichen - Produkte | Synology Inc. )

Und hier findet sich auch keine 916+ Synology RAM-Modul - Produkte | Synology Inc.


----------



## chaotium (29. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab das damals so verstanden, dass alle Geräte mit dem +  den Speicher erweitern können, auch wenn es nicht angegeben ist ^^


----------

